# One of my brands from Panama



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Pic of one of my premium cigar brands. Have three long filler blends and a medium filler cigar. If you liked the novelty cigars. You will enjoy smoking the cigars.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Bert was telling me about these! Can't wait to try one of these puppies!!! They look very tasty!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

As soon as my dinero is straight I'm gonna get a 5er of your brand. They look tasty.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

They look real nice, definitly anxious to try them


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I too am anxious to try your cigars. They truly look awesome!


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for your interest and support. You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

do you have a link?


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Still working to make them available to your local B&M. For now, you can get them from my Importer/Dist. Please visit www.panamacigarz.com. Suggest you try the sample pack of 6 cigars for $20.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well I never had a cigar from Panama! I see this one (Joyas de Panama) has a Nicaraguan wrapper and binder with Panama filler. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

They all have tobacco grown in Panama as filler. The Joyas de Panama is mild to medium cigar and the Oro de Panama is a medium to full. Amador is a medium filler.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Just a quick note here, but I had my first last night (Joya - black label) and i thought it was superb. Definitely a little different flavor than I am used too. Rich tobacco flavor, perfectly constructed, and a rare perfect burn. I definitely thought it was a 'fuller' cigar - it really kicked my ass and gave me a nice little nicotine hit. I really can't wait to try the others if this is the mild-to-medium! 

Good work David!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the Critique Patrick.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

They look really tasty David!! :clap2:


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

I have not gotten around to smoking these yet.. letting them sit a week or so in the humidor.. 

but I can tell you all first hand, they are beautiful. The wrap on them looks top notch, and they smell delicious. It was hard not to go outside and smoke it during my son's birthday party.. haha


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

They look very interesting. I'll have to pic some up sometime after the new year.


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the interest and support. You will definately enjoy one of the four blends.


----------

